# Panny Plasma & D* DVR interoperability issue



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

I posted *this* in the D* specific forum, but the problem is as suspicious of the display as it is of the source. Considering the source electronics has been replaced three times, but a different kind of source (BD player instead of DVR) I cannot help but wonder if Panasonic has an interoperability issue with the D* HR21 DVRs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It's possible there is an issue, but my S1 model from a few years ago has absolutely zero problems. Maybe others with an S14 model will chime in. Have you contacted Panny to see if there is a firmware update or other reports? Perhaps try posting on another site like avs to see if other Panny S14 owners are having any compatibility issues.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Posted in your other thread.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BarkingGhost said:


> I posted *this* in the D* specific forum, but the problem is as suspicious of the display as it is of the source. Considering the source electronics has been replaced three times, but a different kind of source (BD player instead of DVR) I cannot help but wonder if Panasonic has an interoperability issue with the D* HR21 DVRs.


I've got seven Panny plasmas and have no problems with them at all. I did buy one that made noise, sounded like mice running around inside it, but I took it back and bought another Panny and haven't had a problem since. Kinda wish I would get a problem, I'd like to buy a really large one. 

Rich


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

Rich, I am glad for you. I am not 100% certain it is a Panasonic problem in and of itself, but I cannot explain this. I can only report that the Panasonic is on its third DVR, and forth HDMI cable from a third source. I also acknowledge, as I already stated, no other source has a problem with the Panasonic, but then again none of the DVRs have a problem with the other plasma or the two LCD flat panels or two projectors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BarkingGhost said:


> Rich, I am glad for you. I am not 100% certain it is a Panasonic problem in and of itself, but I cannot explain this. I can only report that the Panasonic is on its third DVR, and forth HDMI cable from a third source. I also acknowledge, as I already stated, no other source has a problem with the Panasonic, but then again none of the DVRs have a problem with the other plasma or the two LCD flat panels or two projectors.


I had those same problems in'06 with two Sony CRT HD TVs. Had to use component cables to get the HRs to work. Same thing happened to Samsungs back in '06. I wish I knew the answer to your problems. I think your Panny plasma is the first I've read about having those problems. Kinda hard to return a big TV set. But, I'd be willing to bet that the Panny is the problem for whatever reason. Three DVRs having the same problems is kinda out there, but it does happen.

Rich


----------

